# Deutsche Telekom: Warnung vor kompletter Privatisierung



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Deutsche Telekom: Warnung vor kompletter Privatisierung*

						Die Deutsche Telekom gehört noch immer teilweise dem Staat und ein Verkauf der Anteile wird immer wieder einmal diskutiert, anscheinend auch bei den aktuellen Verhandlungen über eine sogenannte Jamaika-Koalition aus CDU/CSU, FDP und Grünen. Der Chef der Deutschen Telekom warnt allerdings vor diesem Schritt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Deutsche Telekom: Warnung vor kompletter Privatisierung*


----------



## cryon1c (30. Oktober 2017)

Die Chefetage will also keinen Verkauf der Anteile an private Investoren sondern einfach mehr Kohle vom Bund ohne das die Anteile den Besitzer wechseln.
Hübsch ausgedacht, den Bund weiterhin für die Infrastruktur zahlen zu lassen die eigentlich das Unternehmen aus eigener Tasche investieren müsste.
Das ist nicht gerade gut. 
Für die Telekom ist das zwar gut, weil sie sich keine Sorgen machen müssen weil der Bund eh nix fordert und nur Geld reinpumpt, private Investoren würden sich da nicht so passiv verhalten..

Für die Kunden ist das eher schlecht.


----------



## MircoSfot (30. Oktober 2017)

Den rosa Riesen gibt es noch? VDSL! Kupferdrätchen- Internet! YEAH! BIS ZU- Internet. BESTE!


----------



## Malkolm (30. Oktober 2017)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Chefetage will also keinen Verkauf der Anteile an private Investoren sondern einfach mehr Kohle vom Bund ohne das die Anteile den Besitzer wechseln.
> Hübsch ausgedacht, den Bund weiterhin für die Infrastruktur zahlen zu lassen die eigentlich das Unternehmen aus eigener Tasche investieren müsste.
> Das ist nicht gerade gut.
> Für die Telekom ist das zwar gut, weil sie sich keine Sorgen machen müssen weil der Bund eh nix fordert und nur Geld reinpumpt, private Investoren würden sich da nicht so passiv verhalten..
> ...



Immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie man sich aus Halbwissen eine Scheinwelt zusammenbauen kann, in der immer derjenige der Böse ist, den man gerade am wenigsten mag.


----------



## Bevier (30. Oktober 2017)

Kein Wunder, dass der Telekom-Chef nicht will, das der Bund seine Anteile verkauft, wenn die auf einen Schlag auf dem Markt auftauchen, würde der Wert der Aktien stärker einbrechen, als nach dem Platzen der Internet Blase...


----------



## cryon1c (30. Oktober 2017)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie man sich aus Halbwissen eine Scheinwelt zusammenbauen kann, in der immer derjenige der Böse ist, den man gerade am wenigsten mag.



Halbwissen? Würde ich nicht sagen.

Die Telekom ist die größte Fortschrittsbremse die wir hier im Land haben.

Das Geld was sie bekommen und auch das eigene Geld was sie selbst investieren wird im Vectoring verbuddelt - einer Technologie die gnadenlos veraltet ist, nicht konkurrenzfähig zu Glasfaser was in anderen Ländern verlegt wird, nicht upgradefähig (und nein, G-Fast/XG-Fast sind keine Upgrades, da sie in der Realität ausserhalb vom Labor kaum umzusetzen sind ohne das da alle 30m ein Kasten steht).
Es wird viel zu wenig investiert, es wird falsch investiert, die gesamten Gewinne aus den Investitionen landen bei der Telekom und deren Aktionären statt im Bund wo die Kohle herkommt.
Private Investoren würden weit mehr Druck auf die Telekom ausüben, wenn sie diese Anteile erstmal halten. Der Bund macht aktuell doch gar nix, unsere Ziele werden verfehlt und die sind eh komplett daneben - anstatt für die Zukunft auszubauen (1Gbit/s jetzt, 10Gbit/s später möglich) wird irgendwelcher Dünnschiss von 50Mbit/s überall erzählt und (leider) auch umgesetzt. 

Scheinwelt - eher nicht. Dritte Welt was Infrastruktur angeht - JA.


----------



## Pu244 (30. Oktober 2017)

Der Punkt ist einfach, dass die 24 Mrd, etwa ein Drittel von dem ausmachen, was benötigt wird um ganz Deutschland mit Glasfaseranschlüssen zu versorgen. Da dies die Kosten nutzen Rechnung deutlich verschiebt, könnten die anderen 2/3 von privaten Investoren kommen und das Glasfasernetz so finanziert werden.

Das Problem für die Telekom ist, dass sie mit ihrem Geschäftsmodell außen vor wäre und die Kohle fast nur der Konkurrenz zugute kämen. Selbst wenn man damit Zwischenlösungen, wie besseres DSL, TV Kabel oder 4G/5G finanziert, wird ein Großteil an die Konkurrenz, wie das TV Kabel fallen. Das erklärt auch warum die Telekom so bockig ist.

Für die Kunden würde das einen enormen Fortschritt bedeuten und für die Kapitalmärkte ein lukratives Investment.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2017)

2/3 der an Aktionäre ausgeschütteten Telekom-Gewinne landet automatisch beim Staat... . Und investieren tut die Telekom (z.T. zwangsweise, weil sie den lahmeren Teil des Postnetzes übernommen hat) trotz allem deutlich mehr, als die anderen flächendeckenden Anbieter, gerade auch wegen dem staatlichen Einfluss. Wenn man sie komplett den Hedgefonds überließe, müsste sie sich noch mehr auf maximale Rendite im nächsten Jahr und gar nicht mehr auf eine brauchbare Infrastruktur in 10 Jahren konzentrieren. Das Problem an der Besitzstruktur sind die 68,5%, die nicht mehr dem Staat gehören. Es lebe die Privatisierung hoheitlicher Aufgaben...


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Oktober 2017)

Das stimmt. Statt das Geld erst mal ins vermeintlich billige Vectoring zu investieren und weiter am Kupferdrähten festzuhalten, sollte die Telekom das Geld lieber gleich in den Gasfaserausbau investieren. Aber genau das tut sie nicht, da die Kunden ja sowieso zahlen, genau so der Staat und somit der Steuerzahler. Sinnvoll wäre es gleich auf die Glasfaser zu setzen, da diese noch große Reserven in Sachen Bandbreite besitzt. Am besten legt man gleich zwei Glasfasern an jedes Haus, dann hat man 100 Jahre lang Ruhe und muss solange nichts mehr investieren. Das ist auf lange Sicht natürlich günstiger, aber so weit denkt man bei der Telekom und beim Bund ja nicht. Die denken nur ans nächste Quartal und daran, was das jetzt einmal kosten würde.


----------



## Lichterflug (30. Oktober 2017)

cryon1c schrieb:


> (..), die gesamten Gewinne aus den Investitionen landen bei der Telekom und deren *Aktionären *statt im Bund wo die Kohle herkommt.
> *Private Investoren* würden weit mehr Druck auf die Telekom ausüben, wenn sie diese Anteile erstmal halten. (..)



Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Auf der einen Seite bekommen die Aktionäre zuviel vom Kuchen und auf der anderen Seite, möchtest du mehr Aktionäre? Private Aktionäre interessiert genauso der Kursverlauf wie alle anderen auch. Der entscheidende Unterschied ist, wieviel Aktien können sich die Privaten leisten um auch nur annähernd ein Mitspracherecht zu haben?

Gedanken sollte man sich dann eher machen, wenn Finanzinvestoren wie BlackRock Inc die Möglichkeit bekommen würden, ihre Anteile von derzeit rund 5% aufbauen zu können.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Oktober 2017)

Lichterflug schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Auf der einen Seite bekommen die Aktionäre zuviel vom Kuchen und auf der anderen Seite, möchtest du mehr Aktionäre? Private Aktionäre interessiert genauso der Kursverlauf wie alle anderen auch. Der entscheidende Unterschied ist, wieviel Aktien können sich die Privaten leisten um auch nur annähernd ein Mitspracherecht zu haben?
> 
> Gedanken sollte man sich dann eher machen, wenn Finanzinvestoren wie BlackRock Inc die Möglichkeit bekommen würden, ihre Anteile von derzeit rund 5% aufbauen zu können.



Aktionäre verhalten sich anders als der Bund. 
Wäre das ein rein privates Unternehmen, würde da viel mehr Druck herrschen. Es geht nicht darum wo die Gewinne landen, es geht darum wo und wie die Investitionen verbuddelt werden.
Der Bund hat bewiesen das Internet immer noch "Neuland" für sie ist und die nur Rotz fabrizieren und unser Land somit in eine digitale Wüste verwandeln, daher will ich diese Komiker nicht mehr dabei haben.

Die Anteile sollten an die gehen, die was von zukunftsfähigen Netzen verstehen, die im Glasfaser die einzige mögliche Infrastruktur sehen - im Glasfaser auf der ganzen Strecke. Nicht das die Aktien auf dem freien Markt landen und von denen aufgekauft werden die 0,nix Plan davon haben und nur auf Gewinne hoffen.


----------



## hazelol (30. Oktober 2017)

beim ausbau der infrastruktur ist der staat gefordert und nicht ein einzelnes unternehmen.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> beim ausbau der infrastruktur ist der staat gefordert und nicht ein einzelnes unternehmen.



Falsch. Die Unternehmen (alle Telekommunikationsanbieter) sind gefordert, nicht Papa Staat. 
Das sind keine Straßen und keine Schulen, es ist eine Infrastruktur die praktisch rein privat ist, wo die Gewinne bei den Telekommunikationsunternehmen landen und ich will meine Steuern nicht von den Terroristen verbuddeln lassen, die dafür auch noch jeden Monat ihr Geld von den Kunden bekommen. Die Gewinne daraus reichen locker um die Infrastruktur aktuell zu halten.

Edit: und da die Telekom der größte Telekommunikationsanbieter ist, haben die am meisten zu tun, fertig, aus!


----------



## mcmarky (30. Oktober 2017)

Warum verlangt die Telekom eigentlich für die ultra-langsamen Anschlüsse <= DSL RAM 2000 immer noch so viel Kohle wie für VDSL obwohl bis jetzt GAR NICHTS investiert wurde?

Muss ich den Innenstädten das schöne Glasfaserkabel bezahlen?

Anteile sofort verkaufen und in den Netzausbau oder sonstwo investieren!


----------



## hazelol (30. Oktober 2017)

genau und ab morgen reißt die telekom dann landesweit die straßen auf und legt neue kabel und alle sind zufrieden, achja bis auf die, die wegen unzähligen bauteilen nicht zur arbeit kommen. wenn du dein faserkabel durch den garten legen willst dann funktioniert das klar. 

davon mal abgesehen wird glasfaser bereits ausgebaut. nur gibt es einfach nicht genug personal um hier schneller und flächendeckener ausbauen zu können. vectoring ist auch nicht die wunschlösung sondern es geht verhältnismäßig schnell und lässt sich für einen größeren teil der nutzer bereitstellen.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2017)

Das (aus meiner Sicht) Beste wäre die Telecom in einen reinen Netzbetreiber und einen Provider auf zu spalten.
Der Netzbetreiber ist 100% staatlich, stellt das Netz anderen Providern zur Miete zur Verfügung  und ist für den Netzausbau zuständig.
Der Provider kann (Teil-) Privatisiert sein und mietet sich wie alle anderen Provider dann auf den Netz des Netzbetreibers ein.


----------



## MCMLI (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich fordere schon lange, dass der Staat ausschließlich für Bau und Erhalt von Straßen und Wegen zuständig ist. Damit meine ich alles, was landesweit infrastrukturell nötig ist um Güter oder Dienstleistungen in jeder Form transportieren zu können. Aus weiteren Tätigkeiten hat er sich wegen erwiesener Unfähigkeit herauszuhalten

Bereitstellung, Transport und Handel von Gütern und Dienstleistungen haben unter den kartellrechtlichen Gesichtspunkten von echter Konkurrenz rein privat zu erfolgen, denn alles was der Staat in Konkurrenz zu Privat anbietet, oder wo er beteiligt ist, ist niemals besser, aber garantiert immer sehr viel teurer.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2017)

Wenn der Telekom die Privatisierung doch nicht gefällt, könnte man sie auch einfach verstaatlichen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Oktober 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn der Telekom die Privatisierung doch nicht gefällt, könnte man sie auch einfach verstaatlichen.



Naja, sie war ja mal staatlich, und alle wollten sie privatisieren ... 

Da muss man sich irgendwie mal entscheiden was man will.


----------



## Pu244 (30. Oktober 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn der Telekom die Privatisierung doch nicht gefällt, könnte man sie auch einfach verstaatlichen.



Bei der Telekom wären die Leute wohl froh, wenn sie verstaatlicht würde und wieder ein Monopol hätte, dann könnten sie folgenlos weiter herumwurschteln, wie zu Zeiten der Bundespost (aka der Gilb). Der Kunden wären im Arsch, billige Flatrates könnte man dann abschreiben und sich mit einem Bürokratiemonster herumärgern. Auf den Glasfaserausbau dürfte man dann ewig warten, es sei denn es käme ein fähiger Politiker um die Ecke, das passiert eher selten und damit meine ich eher einmal in 50 bis 100 Jahren.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Oktober 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei der Telekom wären die Leute wohl froh, wenn sie verstaatlicht würde und wieder ein Monopol hätte, dann könnten sie folgenlos weiter herumwurschteln, wie zu Zeiten der Bundespost (aka der Gilb). Der Kunden wären im Arsch, billige Flatrates könnte man dann abschreiben und sich mit einem Bürokratiemonster herumärgern. Auf den Glasfaserausbau dürfte man dann ewig warten, es sei denn es käme ein fähiger Politiker um die Ecke, das passiert eher selten und damit meine ich eher einmal in 50 bis 100 Jahren.



Und was wäre daran anders als jetzt? 
Glasfaserausbau kommt jetzt auch nicht voran, gute Preise hat die Telekom nicht, die Kunden sind jetzt auch im A****, nur die Kohle versinkt auf diversen privaten Konten und nicht beim Staat, aber für den Ausbau darf Papa Staat mal wieder drufflegen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2017)

Wobei der Glasfaserausbau auch am Tiefbau scheitert. Broadband World Forum: "Luxusprobleme" behindern den Glasfaserausbau | heise online
Wenn man nicht alles selber macht.


----------



## sterreich (30. Oktober 2017)

MCMLI schrieb:


> Ich fordere schon lange, dass der Staat ausschließlich für Bau und Erhalt von Straßen und Wegen zuständig ist. Damit meine ich alles, was landesweit infrastrukturell nötig ist um Güter oder Dienstleistungen in jeder Form transportieren zu können. Aus weiteren Tätigkeiten hat er sich wegen erwiesener Unfähigkeit herauszuhalten
> 
> Bereitstellung, Transport und Handel von Gütern und Dienstleistungen haben unter den kartellrechtlichen Gesichtspunkten von echter Konkurrenz rein privat zu erfolgen, denn alles was der Staat in Konkurrenz zu Privat anbietet, oder wo er beteiligt ist, ist niemals besser, aber garantiert immer sehr viel teurer.



Hier geht es ja um Telekommunikationsinfrastruktur. 
Die ganzen "So wenig Staat wie möglich"-Fetischisten sollten sich mal anschauen, wie "toll" das bei den Amis funktioniert. Kabelanbieter, Gesundheitswesen, öffentlicher Verkehr, etc.
Teils horrende Preise für die selbe Leistung wie in Europa. 



So wie es taks schreibt wäre es schon richtig. Netze (Straßen, Energie, Internet, Telefonie,...) gehören in öffentliche Hand und Anbieter können sich ev. einmieten. Wenn sie wollen können sie zusätzliche Infrastruktur bauen um sich von der Konkurrenz abzuheben, aber eine entsprechende Versorgung muss für alle Bürger gegeben sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Oktober 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei der Glasfaserausbau auch am Tiefbau scheitert. Broadband World Forum: "Luxusprobleme" behindern den Glasfaserausbau | heise online
> Wenn man nicht alles selber macht.



Also erstmal weiß ich nicht, ob man wirklich von vollständigem "Scheitern" reden kann. Die Telekom hat etwa eine halbe Million Kilometer Glasfaser in Deutschland verlegt.
Der nächstgrößte Anbieter Vodafone hat dagegen 60.000km ... 

Der Tiefbau ist in der Tat eines der Hauptprobleme. Es fehlen die Firmen dafür und der bürokratische Aufwand ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten, man darf ja nicht einfach so auf öffentlichen Straßen buddeln.

Dann kommt das Thema Geld ... wie hier schon mal genannt, wird der gesamte Ausbau Deutschlands etwa 80 Milliarden Euro (!!!) kosten. Die müssen erstmal irgendwo her kommen. Da man das Netz ja nunmal privatisieren wollte, hat man jetzt das Problem, dass dieser Ausbau wirtschaftlich sein muss, die DTAG ist schließlich eine Aktiengesellschaft.
Dafür können wir uns wohl bei der Generation vor uns bedanken, welche die Regierung unterstützt hat die der Meinung war dass man Infrastruktur in Privathand geben sollte.


----------



## Pu244 (30. Oktober 2017)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was wäre daran anders als jetzt?
> Glasfaserausbau kommt jetzt auch nicht voran, gute Preise hat die Telekom nicht, die Kunden sind jetzt auch im A****, nur die Kohle versinkt auf diversen privaten Konten und nicht beim Staat, aber für den Ausbau darf Papa Staat mal wieder drufflegen.



Was wäre anders als jetzt?

Wenn es nie eine Privatisierung gegeben hätte, dann würden wir uns wohl heute noch an Minutenpreisen erfreuen, so war es schließlich immer und diese neumodischen Flatrates subventionieren nur Hardcorenutzer. Einen DSL Ausbau hätte man lange Zeit vergessen können, ISDN ist schnell genug, 8 Seiten Text pro Sekunde, wer soll das alles lesen? Jeder, der weiß, was man in den 80ern für einen Krieg führen mußte, damit Modems überhaupt erlaubt wurden, der weiß, dass ein staatlicher Telekommunikationskonzern eine dämliche Idee ist.


----------



## MCMLI (30. Oktober 2017)

sterreich schrieb:


> Hier geht es ja um Telekommunikationsinfrastruktur.


Ja, genau, hier geht es um überregionale infrastrukturelle Telekommunikationswege. Die sollten vom Staat geplant, verwaltet und unterhalten werden und er hat dafür die Nutzungsbedingungen und regeln aufzustellen. Mit allem anderen hat er sich herauszuhalten.



> Die ganzen "So wenig Staat wie möglich"-Fetischisten sollten sich mal anschauen, wie "toll" das bei den Amis funktioniert. Kabelanbieter, Gesundheitswesen, öffentlicher Verkehr, etc.
> Teils horrende Preise für die selbe Leistung wie in Europa.


Der durchschnittliche Lebensstandard ist bei US-Amerikanern trotz niedrigerem Monatseinkommen höher wie bei uns. Amerikaner zahlen die tatsächlichen Preise. Wir zahlen für das Gleiche zwar direkt weniger aber indirekt über Steuern und Subventionen insgesamt mehr.



> So wie es taks schreibt wäre es schon richtig. Netze (Straßen, Energie, Internet, Telefonie,...) gehören in öffentliche Hand und Anbieter können sich ev. einmieten. Wenn sie wollen können sie zusätzliche Infrastruktur bauen um sich von der Konkurrenz abzuheben, aber eine entsprechende Versorgung muss für alle Bürger gegeben sein.


Infrastrukturelle Maßnahmen sind Staatsaufgaben, da Privatunternehmen nur eine begrenzte Existenzzeit haben und danach ihren Unterhaltsverpflichtungen nicht mehr nachkommen können.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Oktober 2017)

MCMLI schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche Lebensstandard ist bei US-Amerikanern trotz niedrigerem Monatseinkommen höher wie bei uns.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass du da falsch liegst


----------



## cryon1c (30. Oktober 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Was wäre anders als jetzt?
> 
> Wenn es nie eine Privatisierung gegeben hätte, dann würden wir uns wohl heute noch an Minutenpreisen erfreuen, so war es schließlich immer und diese neumodischen Flatrates subventionieren nur Hardcorenutzer. Einen DSL Ausbau hätte man lange Zeit vergessen können, ISDN ist schnell genug, 8 Seiten Text pro Sekunde, wer soll das alles lesen? Jeder, der weiß, was man in den 80ern für einen Krieg führen mußte, damit Modems überhaupt erlaubt wurden, der weiß, dass ein staatlicher Telekommunikationskonzern eine dämliche Idee ist.



Wer sich die Telekommunikationskonzerne in anderen Ländern anguggt, die auch staatlich sind zu 100% oder mindestens zu 51%, der weiß das es eigentlich GAR nicht so schlecht ist, weil da wird wenigstens ein Teil der Bürokratie eingespart - es muss nicht der Privatmann zum Staat rennen, es ist der Staat selbst, alles wird intern viel schneller abgewickelt.


----------



## MCMLI (30. Oktober 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass du da falsch liegst



Der durchschnittliche Kaufkraftindex ist in den USA um 15% und der Lebenshaltungsindex 11% höher wie bei uns. Der US-Amerikaner bekommt also für das gleiche Geld 15% mehr und hat insgesamt 11% höhere Lebenshaltungskosten. Folglich hat er bei gleichem Geld einen 4% höheren Lebensstandard.


----------



## Pu244 (30. Oktober 2017)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer sich die Telekommunikationskonzerne in anderen Ländern anguggt, die auch staatlich sind zu 100% oder mindestens zu 51%, der weiß das es eigentlich GAR nicht so schlecht ist, weil da wird wenigstens ein Teil der Bürokratie eingespart - es muss nicht der Privatmann zum Staat rennen, es ist der Staat selbst, alles wird intern viel schneller abgewickelt.



Das Problem ist, dass die Post da deutlich anderes war, da wurde nichts schnell abgewickelt Es hat etwa 10 Jahre gedauert, bis man Modems zugelassen hat und Modembenutzer wurden in der Zeit strafrechtlich verfolgt. Bei unserer Bürokratie weiß ich, dass das absolut schlecht ist.


----------



## Hannesjooo (30. Oktober 2017)

Unsere Regierung ist so klasse 
Sie verkaufen dem Steuerzahler Sachen die dem Steuerzahler gehören... krasses Konzept. 
Und wundern sich dann z.b. bei der DB das die Quallität sinkt, das Schienennetzt nicht ordentlich gewartet wird und welch unverschämtheit das ehemals Beamte mit einem guten Gehalt, jetzt normale Arbeitnehmer mit deutlich weniger für mehr Arbeit, Streiken. DHL und Post werden auch immer mehr wie die DB geleitet.....
Das Kabelnetz wurde vom Steuerzahler bezahlt (Post), jetzt gehört es zum großen Teil Vodafone. 
Autobahnstücke werden auch vertickt, mal schauen wie das wird.
#besteregierungever


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2017)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> #besteregierungever


#WirSchaffenDas 

Aber wenn es dich tröstet, in anderen Ländern ist es nicht viel anders.


----------



## azzih (30. Oktober 2017)

Nennt mich Sozialist, aber meiner Meinung nach gehören Kernpunkte der Infrastruktur immer in staatliche Hand. Hat selten etwas gebracht diese zu Privatisieren, was einfach am Kernwesen des Kapitalismus liegt. Dort wo Geld verdient werden kann wird investiert und dort wo man aus sozialen Gesichtspunkten ausbauen müsste, dies aber nicht rentabel ist, da wird eben gespart.

Klar hat man bei Staatsbetrieben wieder ein Haufen Probleme wie ineffiziente Strukturen, Überkapazitäten an Mitarbeitern, Geldverschwendung, Innovationsmangel. Aber imo überwiegen doch die Bedürfnisse des Gemeinwohls.  Deswegen bin ich nicht dafür die Anteile an Telekom samt der Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme auf Netzausbau zu verkaufen. Denke aber der Staat müsste gezielt dort Glasfaserausbau fördern wo es eben nicht wirtschaftlich für Unternehmen ist zu bauen. 
Vielleicht auch wie bei mir wo die Stadtwerke selbst Glasfaser verlegen und als Netzbetreiber aktiv werden. Die Preise sind durchaus attraktiv und ich fördere damit keine Unternehmen die nur Gewinnmaximierung im Blick haben. Müsste der Staat halt auch bei Gemeinden fördern die weniger Geld haben.


----------



## Pu244 (30. Oktober 2017)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Und wundern sich dann z.b. bei der DB das die Quallität sinkt, das Schienennetzt nicht ordentlich gewartet wird und welch unverschämtheit das ehemals Beamte mit einem guten Gehalt, jetzt normale Arbeitnehmer mit deutlich weniger für mehr Arbeit, Streiken. DHL und Post werden auch immer mehr wie die DB geleitet.....



Die DB befindet sich zu 100,0% in der Hand des Staates, von daher ist es ein eher schlechtes Beispiel.

Sonst ist es zu behandeln, wie jeder andere Verkauf auch. Ein Investor bietet einem Geld, für ein Unternehmen. Nun kommt es darauf an ob der Preis gut ist (wie es bei der Telekom war oder ob man besser die Finger davon läßt, weil der Staat damit mehr Profite macht. Von daher muß man alles im Einzelfall betrachten, die Straßen zu verkaufen halte ich z.B. für dämlich, andererseits ist der erste Privatbetreiber pleite  gegangen, von daher scheint da doch kein Segen draufzuliegen.


----------



## Cuddleman (30. Oktober 2017)

Statt irgendwo Krieg zu spielen, der eh nie gewonnen wird, sollte der Bund die frei werdenden Finanzen und die Rekruten fürs Buddeln einsetzen. Wenn dann einer zu Tote kommt, dann war es wirklich für das Vaterland, oder für die immer unzufriedenen Netznutzer!
Privatisierung ala Herrn Lindner? Was für ein Unsinn. Die Gewinne aus verkauften Anteilen, landen  niemals dort wo er es sich wünscht. Das versickert nur in seiner Lobbyistengemeinde und bringt, den Lobbyisten Millionen.
Privatisierung heißt nicht auch Fortschritt!
Das sieht man an tausenden Wirtschftszweigen. Das endet wie bei Intel und Nvidia, in einer gesteuerten Monopolstellung, wobei Intel von Zeit zu Zeit erst einen AMDschen Arschtritt braucht, anstatt ständig selbstverherrlichend tröpfchenweise verbessert, alte Technik teuer zu verkaufen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Oktober 2017)

> Deutsche Telekom: Warnung vor kompletter Privatisierung


kompletter Privatisierung , so weit ich weiß, hat der Staat bei der Telekom nichts mehr zu sagen.



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Kupferdrätchen- Internet! YEAH! BIS ZU- Internet. BESTE!


Kupferdrätchen - Internet = Deutsche Telekom, 1&1, Hansenet, O² ......
Kupferdrätchen - Internet = Unity Media, Vodafone (Kabel Deutschland) .... (alle Koaxial Netzbetreiber bis DOCSIS 3.1)

Nur 2% der Deutschen Haushalte hat FTTH/FTTB.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Oktober 2017)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Rekruten fürs Buddeln einsetzen.



Leider ist es verfassungswidrig die Bundeswehr im Inland einzusetzen, es sei denn zur Katastrophenhilfe. 

Schade eigentlich, die hätten bestimmt die Werkzeuge um so eine Straße viel schneller umzupflügen


----------



## Sir Demencia (30. Oktober 2017)

Was soll sowas? Soweit ich weiß, ist die Deutsche Telekom AG ein Unternehmen, dass immer noch ganz guten Gewinn abwirft insgesamt. Warum sollen wir uns als Staat von gut laufenden Aktien verabschieden? Das macht ein Aktienanleger, doch in der Regel esrt, wenn ein Absturz dieser zu erwarten ist. Alles andere ist doch kurzsichtiger Blödsinn.

Aber trotzdem bedeutet Privatisierung in einem gut funktioniereden Wettbewerb durchaus Fortschritt. Erst wenn der Wettbewerb, wie z.B. bei Intel fast zum Erliegen kommt durch (Quasi-) Monopolstellung hat dies negative Auswirkungen auf den Fortschritt.
Und in Bezug auf die Telekom und die Privatisierung der Telekommunikation. Ich weiß nicht wo wir heute stünden, wäre dies noch komplett in staatlicher Hand. Aber sicherlich nicht bei flächendeckender Glasfaser und Internetanschlüsse mit 100.000 für alle.


----------



## Pu244 (30. Oktober 2017)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Statt irgendwo Krieg zu spielen, der eh nie gewonnen wird, sollte der Bund die frei werdenden Finanzen und die Rekruten fürs Buddeln einsetzen. Wenn dann einer zu Tote kommt, dann war es wirklich für das Vaterland, oder für die immer unzufriedenen Netznutzer!



Klar und wenn der IS dann nach Deutschland kommt, können die Islamisten beim Buddeln mithelfen.


----------



## sterreich (30. Oktober 2017)

MCMLI schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche Kaufkraftindex ist in den USA um 15% und der Lebenshaltungsindex 11% höher wie bei uns. Der US-Amerikaner bekommt also für das gleiche Geld 15% mehr und hat insgesamt 11% höhere Lebenshaltungskosten. Folglich hat er bei gleichem Geld einen 4% höheren Lebensstandard.



Hast du für mich einen Link zu diesen Zahlen?
Denn der Lebenshaltungsindex wird je nach Untersuchung stark unterschiedlich ausgelegt.

Wenn bspw. Altersvorsorge/Pension nicht enthalten ist, sind 4% diesbezüglich eine Nichtigkeit. Wobei Deutschland in puncto Pensionen sowieso im OECD Vergleich ein Negativbeispiel ist.


Persönlich (Studium, Arbeit) bekomme ich die Dämlichkeit des amerikanischen Systems vor allem im Gesundheitssektor mit. Obwohl man die bei Weitem höchsten privaten Ausgaben hat, hat man per capita die vierthöchsten öffentlichen Ausgaben aller OECD-Länder. Wobei Norwegen, Luxemburg und Schweiz wohl primär wegen dem Lohnniveau in dem Sektor vorne liegen.


----------



## Lelwani (30. Oktober 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Klar und wenn der IS dann nach Deutschland kommt, können die Islamisten beim Buddeln mithelfen.



frag dich mal lieber warum es den is gibt ...


----------



## Pu244 (30. Oktober 2017)

Lelwani schrieb:


> frag dich mal lieber warum es den is gibt ...



Bestimmt nicht, weil in Deutschland das Internet so langsam ist...


----------



## banned4life (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube Softbank würde es freuen. So kommen sie billig an T-Mobile ran. Und als Dankeschön werden sie dem Staat 30.000 Beamte vor die Füße schmeißen. Ich würde mal schätzen, dass das ca. 1.5 Mrd.  € an Gehälter sind + Rücklagen für die Pension. Das bedeutet, dass alleine die Beamten den "Gewinn"  auffressen.  Aber den Rest kann man ja für den Ausbau investieren


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Oktober 2017)

banned4life schrieb:


> Ich glaube Softbank würde es freuen. So kommen sie billig an T-Mobile ran. Und als Dankeschön werden sie dem Staat 30.000 Beamte vor die Füße schmeißen. Ich würde mal schätzen, dass das ca. 1.5 Mrd.  € an Gehälter sind + Rücklagen für die Pension. Das bedeutet, dass alleine die Beamten den "Gewinn"  auffressen.  Aber den Rest kann man ja für den Ausbau investieren



Die uebernommenen Beamten waren der "preis" für die kostenfreie Übernahme der Infrastruktur der post und des Staates....inkl der Beamten.

Beim Verkauf des Staates seiner ca. 30% Telekom Aktien, entbindet dies die Telekom nicht von der weiterbeschaeftigungspflicht der beamten.

Ich würde eine komplette Privatisierung der Telekom begrüßen:

-die Beamten würden ihre Jobs behalten
-mit knapp 30MRD Euro erloes durch den aktienverkauf liesse sich das Glasfasernetz ganz hervorragend ausbauen
-staatliche bezuschussugen würden fairer verteilt
- es würde der Grundstein für eine dem Kapitalismus gerechte marktwirtschaftliche Konkurrenzsituation gelegt werden


Ich sehe praktisch nur Vorteile.


----------



## MCMLI (30. Oktober 2017)

sterreich schrieb:


> Hast du für mich einen Link zu diesen Zahlen?
> Denn der Lebenshaltungsindex wird je nach Untersuchung stark unterschiedlich ausgelegt.
> 
> Wenn bspw. Altersvorsorge/Pension nicht enthalten ist, sind 4% diesbezüglich eine Nichtigkeit. Wobei Deutschland in puncto Pensionen sowieso im OECD Vergleich ein Negativbeispiel ist.
> ...



Ja, das stimmt, Lebensstandards zu vergleichen ist tatsächlich nicht so leicht, zumal da immer das monatliche Durchschnittseinkommen die Basis ist. Selbst die Festlegung des monatlichen Durchschnittseinkommens ist problematisch. 

Nehmen wir z.B. die USA mit einem Durchschnittseinkommen von 4200$ so sagt das über die tatsächlichen Einkommensverhältnisse des Durchschnittsamerikaners sehr wenig aus, weil die oberen 20% der US-Amerikaner 8mal soviel Einkommen wie die unteren 20% haben. 

Das wirkliche Durchschnittseinkommen der US-amerikanischen Mittelklasse dürfte etwas unterhalb oder gleich des deutschen Niveaus sein. Die 4% höherer Lebensstandard der US-Amerikaner sind auch als unterste Grenze zu sehen. Ein bekannter Berufskollege aus den USA verdient in etwa brutto genau so viel wie ich, kann sich dafür aber aber wesentlich mehr leisten. 

Als Beispiel: die preiswerteste Ausführung des VW Pasat CC kostet ihn in den USA etwa 15000€ und mich hier 25000€. Die allermeisten Verbrauchsgüter sind für Amerikaner wesentlich preiswerter wie hier.

Das Gesundheitssystem ist natürlich für unsere Vollkaskomentalität der reine Horror. Trotzdem ist die Gesamtzufriedenheit der Amerikaner mit ihrem System höher wie bei uns. Bei uns werden für viele Dinge die tatsächlich vorhandene Kosten durch Zuschüsse und Subventionen extrem verfälscht.

Wenn es dich interessiert:
Lebenshaltungskosten im weltweiten Vergleich


----------



## Cuddleman (30. Oktober 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Leider ist es verfassungswidrig die Bundeswehr im Inland einzusetzen, es sei denn zur Katastrophenhilfe.
> 
> Schade eigentlich, die hätten bestimmt die Werkzeuge um so eine Straße viel schneller umzupflügen



Ich lese viel zu viele Komentare die den katastrophalen Netzausbau beklagen.
Also in dem Sinne, sollte der Einsatz dem Namen nach dringend nötig sein!


----------



## Casurin (30. Oktober 2017)

Tja - Grundgüter, und dazu würde ich das internet mitlerweile zählen, sollten generell vom Staat zur verfügung gestellt werden. Nur leider hat Deutschland und so einige andere Länder das verpasst bzw die Politiker sind mitlerweile auch so unfähig das man das gesammte System neu aufbauen müsste. Auch Privatunternehmen könnten gutes internet liefern.

Was aber garantiert immer schief geht sind teilstaatliche, halbmonopol Firmen, wo dann auch noch alles subventioniert wird. Wenn man jetzt die Anteile an der telekom verkauft, dann aber das geld für die Subventionierung nimmt -was bringts?
Ach ja -das Geld des Steuerzahlers wird dann Privatfirmen GESCHENKT.


----------



## Sir Demencia (30. Oktober 2017)

MCMLI schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, Lebensstandards zu vergleichen ist tatsächlich nicht so leicht, zumal da immer das monatliche Durchschnittseinkommen die Basis ist. Selbst die Festlegung des monatlichen Durchschnittseinkommens ist problematisch.
> 
> Nehmen wir z.B. die USA mit einem Durchschnittseinkommen von 4200$ so sagt das über die tatsächlichen Einkommensverhältnisse des Durchschnittsamerikaners sehr wenig aus, weil die oberen 20% der US-Amerikaner 8mal soviel Einkommen wie die unteren 20% haben.
> 
> ...



Leute, auch wenn es doch recht heftig OT ist.
Anhand dieser paar Zahlen zwei so unterschiedliche Systeme, wie das der USA und der BRD vergleichen zu wollen ist, sorry, aber etwas "lächerich" in meinen Augen. Denn nähmen wir einmal an, es wäre so, dass die Einkaufskraft des Durchschnitts- Amis wirklich etwas höher läge, als die des Deutschen. Dann stünde dem immer noch die deutlich bessere soziale Absicherung gegenüber. Und dann ist dabei, wenn man es wirklich vollkommen gerecht beurteilen wollte, der "schwammige" Punkt "innere Zufriedenheit" noch zu berücksichtigen. Wie will man das denn dann noch miteinberechnen? 
Wir leben hüben, wie drüben in einer relativ guten Welt. Und das sollte man sich immer wieder mal bewusst machen. Bei allem Wissen um die Unzulänglichkeiten beider Systeme. 

Vllt. ist die durchschnittliche Kaufkraft in den USA etwas höher als hier. Aber dann hab da mal ne fette Lungenentzündung. Hier gehst Du zum Arzt, bekommst für eine "schmale Mark" die nötigen Medikamente und nen gelben Schein. Der Lohn fließt bis zu 6 Wochen weiter.  In den USA musst Du nen Batzen mehr Geld für die Medis auf den Tisch legen. Und ausserdem darfst Du für die kranken Tage oftmals auch noch Urlaub nehmen oder bekommst keinen Lohn.  
Und nu? Was ist besser?


----------



## banned4life (30. Oktober 2017)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die uebernommenen Beamten waren der "preis" für die kostenfreie Übernahme der Infrastruktur der post und des Staates....inkl der Beamten.
> 
> Beim Verkauf des Staates seiner ca. 30% Telekom Aktien, entbindet dies die Telekom nicht von der weiterbeschaeftigungspflicht der beamten.
> 
> ...



Es gab keine kostenfreie Übernahme. Das Unternehmen un die Infrastruktur wurde für Aktien vertackert und hat immernoch ca. 60 Mrd. € Schulden. Spätestens die EU wird das Ding vollkommen kippen, falls es von Investoren übernommen wird. Selbst der Betriebsrat hat schon gesagt, dass sie bei einer Investoren- Übernahme nichts dagegen machen können.


----------



## DaXXes (30. Oktober 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach gehören sämtliche infrastrukturellen Grundversorgungen in die Hände vom Bund, ganz gleich ob das nun die Internet- und Telefonleitungen, das Schienennetz oder das Autobahnnetz ist.
Sobald BWLer über derlei Dinge das Entscheidungsbefugnis haben, geht es nur noch bergab.

Der Bund sollte solche Netze grundsätzlich vorfinanzieren und die Dienstleister (egal ob Telekom, Vodafone, Die Bahn oder LKW-Spediteure) können sich dann dort Leistungen einkaufen.
Auf diese Weise würden keine Kupferdrähtchen aus dem Modellbau mehr als Internetleitung verlegt werden und auch nicht ein Güteranschlussgleis nach dem anderen stillgelegt werden.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Oktober 2017)

Amerika mit Deutschland zu vergleichen ist sehr gewagt.
Amerika ist per Definition eine „Plutokratie“ 
Um klarzustellen, die Steuerhoheit ist je nach Bundesstaat extrem unterschiedlich, weiters gilt auch für Abgaben usw. Dann gibt es auch noch Federal Law das gilt fast überall.

Wenn man sich einmal das so geschundene Gesundheitssystem anschaut, sind die Probleme allesamt hausgemacht. Nehmen wir uns einmal den „Affordable Care Act“ aka Obamacare heran.
Es ist ein schlechtes Gesetz – man wir quasi gezwungen sich zu versichern, zu Kondition die im worst case weit aus höher sind als normal üblich(Einstufung usw – jedoch muss eine Versicherung person XXX nehmen – halt zu hohen Polizsummen). Es gibt Ausnahmen bei zu geringen Einkommen, da schießt dann Washington den einzelnen Bundesstaaten viel Geld zu. Durch gezieltes „Lobbing“ wurde den Nutzern des „Affordable Care Acts“ das Recht genommen, gemeinsam zb Medikamente Preise zu verhandeln.
Das ist ein bekanntes Prinzips wenn man den „Freien Markt“(den es ja nicht so gibt) so hoch schätz ,dass ein großer Abnehmer, bessere Kondition erzielt. Generell sind die Preise für Medikament in den USA die Weltweit höchsten. Es liegt auch daran, dass Medikament aus dem Ausland nicht importiert werden dürfen(Private Person/Natürliche)

Wir in De müssen noch froh sein, dass wir in Krankheitsfall wirklich eine spitzen Therapie bekommen.Da meine ich dann auch den schweren Fall, wo es dann heißt Chemo,Strahlen oder Immuntherapie! 
Großbritanien zb hat dem „Leben“ einen Preis gegeben mit einer Jährlichen maximal Summe die man als „Nutzer“ nicht überschreiten darf. Es wird dann abgewogen ob Therapie X noch einen Sinn hat oder nicht. Spitz formuliert, „zahlt“ es sich aus das Patient X noch X länger lebt……. 
Ab dem Moment wo eine Gesellschaft ein Preisschild für die Gesundheit vor sieht, hat man jegliche Ethik begraben.

BACK TOOO Topic:

Geht wir mal zurück was heißt Privatisieren eigendlich?
Privare (Lateinisch) heißt berauben oder befreien je nach dem wie man es im Satzkontext verwendet.
Wie @azzih es erkannt hat, der Staat sollte gewisse Kernbereich nie aus der Hand geben.
Jetzt werden sich viele fragen warum?
Nehmen wir mal unser liebes Wasser her. Was würde passieren wenn wir das quasi „verkaufen“ würden? Im Moment ist es noch kein knappes Gut, jedoch könnte der neue Inhaber es exportieren oder einfach massiv höhere Preise verlangen! Was passiert mit den ganzen Wasserrohren, Kläranlagen?
Man sollte nie vergessen, wenn ein Betrieb im Staatlichen besitzt ist, dann ist es ein Allgemein gut.

Die Panik die man in vielen Kommentaren ließt wie ineffizient doch all die Staatlichen Unternehmen sind – genau da sollte ein Nachdenkprozess beginnen.ZB die Telekom, dass man die Preise auf ein Konsumentenfreundliches maß drückt, da  braucht man einfach Wettbewerb. 
Nur diesen wird es erst geben, wenn einmal die Infrastruktur gelegt ist (Virtuelle Anbieter zb die sich einmieten und dem Errichter der Infrastruktr ein Benützungsentgelt zahlen) Die Problematik wenn eben ein Konzern, wie die Telekom zu 100% in private Hand geht. Dann hat derjenige im Besitz eine massive Marktmacht in dem belange. Weil wozu denn noch in „schnelles“ Internet investieren. Das langsamere geht ja auch. Weil einen Mitbewerber der das am Ort XXX anbietet muss ich nicht fürchten.(von einer Versorgungspflicht träumen heute noch viele !) 
Das selbe Spiel sieht man auch bei der Bahn. Es werden haufenweiße, alte Strecken aufgelassen und verkauft – zu ineffizient ist immer die Aussage. Komisch, dass aber genau Private dann dort einen „Markt“ sehen und ihn auch bedienen können.(Sabotiert sich die DB selbst????)

Das Keyword heißt gesunde Konkurenz! Nur so fallen die Preise ! Blöd halt ,dass unser jetziges System zu Monopolen und Oligopolen neigt ……..


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2017)

Wieso hält der Staat Anteile an einer Privatfirma ?
Weg mit den Anteilen !

Oder kauft der Staat demnächst dann auch Aldi-Talk ?
Der Staat hat in der Privatwirtschaft nix zu suchen. 
Das regelt alles der Markt und "_Angebot und Nachfrage_".

Wer die Mitarbeiter am Besten ausbeutet, und den Kunden am Besten über's Ohr haut, gewinnt.
Is nun mal so.

Oder wer am besten krumme Geschäfte machen kann(Vitamin B, Korruption usw.).

Durch Wohltaten und Ausbau von Dörfern mit Glasfaser wird man bestimmt nicht reich.

Würde hier gern zwischen 5 verschiedenen Kabelanbietern wählen können.
Wird aber wohl ein Wunsch bleiben.

R.I.P. Privatisierung !


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (31. Oktober 2017)

Meinst du das jetzt Ernst?

Falls ja, solltest du vielleicht mal deine Huldigungen dem freien Markt gegenüber ablegen und wieder dem menschlichen Verstand mehr Raum lassen.
Bei aller Kritik der Telekom gegenüber sind die privaten Anbieter hier wo ich wohne auch nicht besser, eher schlechter. Die ersten Glasfaserleitungen mit immerhin 50MBit (ihr lacht vielleicht, hier ist das vermutlich im schlechtesten Fall noch eine Vervierfachung der Bandbreite - der neue Vertrag läuft erst ab November) hat ein kommunaler Zusammenschluss gelegt und vermietet sie nun an private Betreiber. Ohne den bösen Staat wäre hier exakt nichts passiert.

Woher diese Unterwürfigkeit bei manchen dem höheren Wesen des freien Marktes gegenüber kommt, wird mir wohl für immer ein Rätsel sein. Das geht so lange gut, bis du mal nicht mehr zu den stärksten der Gesellschaft gehörst und von den anderen so behandelt wirst, wie du es hier forderst.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Leider ist es verfassungswidrig die Bundeswehr im Inland einzusetzen, es sei denn zur Katastrophenhilfe.



Das Internet hier ist allerdings eine Katastrophe. 



MCMLI schrieb:


> Das wirkliche Durchschnittseinkommen der US-amerikanischen Mittelklasse dürfte etwas unterhalb oder gleich des deutschen Niveaus sein. Die 4% höherer Lebensstandard der US-Amerikaner sind auch als unterste Grenze zu sehen. Ein bekannter Berufskollege aus den USA verdient in etwa brutto genau so viel wie ich, kann sich dafür aber aber wesentlich mehr leisten.
> 
> Als Beispiel: die preiswerteste Ausführung des VW Pasat CC kostet ihn in den USA etwa 15000€ und mich hier 25000€. Die allermeisten Verbrauchsgüter sind für Amerikaner wesentlich preiswerter wie hier.



Ist ja auch ein VW. 
Den bekommst du dort nach dem Dieselskandal sicher geschenkt.


----------



## sterreich (31. Oktober 2017)

MCMLI schrieb:


> Wenn es dich interessiert:
> Lebenshaltungskosten im weltweiten Vergleich



Danke für den Link. Laut Betreiber wird das Arm-Reich-Gefälle nicht berücksichtigt. Könnte durch die hohe Anzahl an Milliardären in den USA also mit Vorsicht zu genießen sein.




MCMLI schrieb:


> Das Gesundheitssystem ist natürlich für unsere Vollkaskomentalität der reine Horror. Trotzdem ist die Gesamtzufriedenheit der Amerikaner mit ihrem System höher wie bei uns. Bei uns werden für viele Dinge die tatsächlich vorhandene Kosten durch Zuschüsse und Subventionen extrem verfälscht.


Wie gesagt, meine Zahlen waren Ausgaben per Capita laut OECD. Dabei haben die Amis die vierthöchsten öffentlichen Ausgaben (knapp höher als Deutschland) und nochmal mehr Privatausgaben mit welchen sie uneinholbar an der Spitze sind (mehr als 5x so hoch wie Deutschland). Hier zum Nachschauen: Health resources - Health spending - OECD Data


Die Zufriedenheit dürfte eher darin begründet sein, dass die meisten Amis nichts anderes kennen bzw. nicht glauben können, dass es etwas Besseres gibt als in "Gods own country". Das System ist mitunter wirklich pervers, ein paar Perlen die mir bisher untergekommen sind: 
-) Leute mit schwersten Verletzungen die keinen Krankenwagen rufen wollen, da sie es sich nicht leisten können. 
-) Einem Kommilitonen wurde 2 Stunden ein Röntgen verwehrt, da sein Versicherungsstatus noch ungeklärt war. Am Ende kam man drauf das er einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte.
-) Tausende Leute, die Tage im Voraus für eine kostenlose Behandlung kampieren: YouTube

Das geht so weit, dass sich die Leute bei einer Krebsdiagnose entscheiden können ob sie lieber krepieren oder ein Leben in Schulden wollen. Oftmals trotz Versicherung.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> ...


Der Affordable Care Act war ja sowieso eine "Nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch"-Lösung. Da war Obama ja entgegenkommend und hat das Schwachsinnsmodell der Reps implementiert.


Dein Beispiel mit den virtuellen Anbietern find ich aber recht gut. In Österreich hatten wir bis vor ein paar Jahren 4 Telekomanbieter. 2013 hat dann Nummer 3 die Nummer 4 geschluckt. Kartellamt hat es genehmigt, unter der Voraussetzung, das virtuelle Anbieter zugelassen werden müssen. 
Nun gingen die Preise 2 Jahre kontinuierlich in die Höhe. Mein 20€ Vertrag wurde bspw. auf 24€ erhöht. (Verglichen mit Deutschland allerdings immer noch günstig)
Dann kam der erste virtuelle Anbieter (Hofer/Aldi) und die Preise purzelten wieder. Mittlerweile auf ein Niveau von unter der Übernahme. Derzeit gibts bspw. 1000 Minuten+SMS (kombiniert) und 5GB LTE Internet um unter 10€. Vergleichbares gabs früher ab 20€. 
Der Wettbewerb kann mit virtuellen Anbietern also deutlich besser angekurbelt werden. Die Einstiegshürde ist ja auch geringer als wenn man eigene Infrastruktur benötigt.

Ein weiterer Vorteil, wenn der Staat die Internet-Infrastruktur übernimmt: Man kann quer finanzieren. Kostet ein Anschluss in Berlin Hausnummer 100€ und in Hintertupfing 900€ wird ein normaler Anbieter sich natürlich auf ersteres fokussieren. Der Staat rechnet dann halt pauschal 500€ die sich amortisieren müssen. Macht zukünftige Planung einfacher. Zudem muss man nicht gewinnorientiert arbeiten. Spielt man bis zum nächsten Ausbau die Kosten nicht rein ist es halt Pech. Macht man vielleicht sogar Gewinn, kann mans in den weiteren Ausbau gleich reinvestieren.

Die Virtuellen müssen sich dann eben durch Kundenservice, Preis und zusätzliche Leistungen hervorheben. Kann für den Kunden nur von Vorteil sein.


----------



## keinnick (31. Oktober 2017)

MCMLI schrieb:


> Als Beispiel: die preiswerteste Ausführung des VW Pasat CC kostet ihn in den USA etwa 15000€ und mich hier 25000€. Die allermeisten Verbrauchsgüter sind für Amerikaner wesentlich preiswerter wie hier.



Hast Du mal selbst nachgesehen? Diese Zahlen stimmen vorne und hinten nicht. Davon abgesehen kannst Du Dir mal die Mietpreise in den USA ansehen. Wenn Du nicht gerade im hinterletzten Hillbilly-Dorf wohnen möchtest, darfst Du deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen, als Du vielleicht denkst.

@Topic: 

Die vollständige Privatisierung der Telekom wäre tatsächlich ein Fehler. Es ist schon sinnvoll, dass der Staat bei kritischer Infrastruktur (und dazu zählt das Internet mittlerweile) die Finger im Spiel hat. Wenn es nach mir ginge, dürfte der Staat seinen Anteil an der Telekom gerne erhöhen.


----------



## Lotto (31. Oktober 2017)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wieso hält der Staat Anteile an einer Privatfirma ?
> Weg mit den Anteilen !
> 
> Oder kauft der Staat demnächst dann auch Aldi-Talk ?
> ...



Weil die Telekom immer noch für die Internet/Telefon-Infrastruktur zuständig ist.
In meinen Augen dürften solche Unternehmen nicht mal zu 1% privatisiert werden. Das gehört in Staatshände.
Heutzutage werden ja leider schon Autobahnen privatisiert. Die Folge: der Steuerzahler zahlt ordentlich drauf, weil das private Unternehmen seine Investoren zufrieden stellen muss. Oder die Infrastruktur wird vernachlässigt, beides kein(!) Vorteil für den Steuerzahler. Bestes Bespielt ist der private Autobahnbetreiber A1 Mobil, der gerade den Bund (und damit uns alle) auf 640 Millionen Euro verklagt, weil die LKW-Mauteinnahmen die Kosten nicht decken können und...jetzt kommt es...die Rendite für die Investoren zu gering ausfällt.
Selbst wenn man Fan der Privatisierung ist muss einem doch klar sein, dass Gewinne zu privatisieren und Verluste auf die Allgemeinheit abzuwälzen kein Gutes Geschäft für die Allgemeinheit darstellt.


----------



## orca113 (31. Oktober 2017)

Wow einnahmen von 10 Milliarden für den deutschen Staat Da kann man es ja direkt wieder denen geben die es brauchen: Politiker an der Armutsgrenze, Managern, Banken, illegalen Zuwanderern... Hauptsache wieder verpulvern unnötig. 

Ne dann soll der "Staat" lieber die 14,5% behalten und jährliche "mini Zuflüsse" haben. Dann bleibe ich gern Telekomkunde.


----------



## Cuddleman (31. Oktober 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du mal selbst nachgesehen? Diese Zahlen stimmen vorne und hinten nicht. Davon abgesehen kannst Du Dir mal die Mietpreise in den USA ansehen. Wenn Du nicht gerade im hinterletzten Hillbilly-Dorf wohnen möchtest, darfst Du deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen, als Du vielleicht denkst.
> 
> @Topic:
> 
> Die vollständige Privatisierung der Telekom wäre tatsächlich ein Fehler. Es ist schon sinnvoll, dass der Staat bei kritischer Infrastruktur (und dazu zählt das Internet mittlerweile) die Finger im Spiel hat. Wenn es nach mir ginge, dürfte der Staat seinen Anteil an der Telekom gerne erhöhen.



Warum erst in die USA schauen?

Schau einfach in unsere Städte mit über 50 000 Einwohnern, im Bezug zu den weit verbreiteten privatisierten Wohnungsgesellschaften in denen z.B. Deutsche Annigton, jetzt Vonovia existiert.
Die Mietpreisexplosionen orientieren sich schon sehr lange am US- und Britischen Markt.
Globalisierung ist der verhängnisvolle Schatten der sich hier massiv breit macht.
Obendrein will man ja keine Slams hervorrufen innerhalb solcher Städte, somit wird billiger Mietraum einfach abgerissen, oder modernisiert und dann für ein viel zu heftigen Aufpreis wieder zur Verfügung gestellt.
Das sehr viele solchen Wohnraum weiternutzend, meist knapp an der Zahlungsunfähigkeit existieren, will ja eh keiner Hören.
Nur immer schön den Schein wahren, damit man nicht als Looser gilt!
Einfach wegziehen, bedingt dann einen teuren Arbeitsweg.
Zum anderen, wo hin in solchen Städten?
Bei zu vielen ist die Miete+Nebenkosten allein schon 2/3(+) vom Einkommen.
Wer dann auf die Hand etwa 1100-1400€ heraus bekommt, hat nun fast nichts, bis garnichts, z.B. um etwas für schlechte Zeiten beiseite zulegen, sondern ist froh, wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes passiert.
Schwarzarbeit ist eine nur logische Folge dieses Mißstandes, jedoch nicht nur allein!


----------



## MCMLI (31. Oktober 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du mal selbst nachgesehen? Diese Zahlen stimmen vorne und hinten nicht. Davon abgesehen kannst Du Dir mal die Mietpreise in den USA ansehen. Wenn Du nicht gerade im hinterletzten Hillbilly-Dorf wohnen möchtest, darfst Du deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen, als Du vielleicht denkst.


Es passt vielleicht nicht in ein sozialistisches deutsches Weltbild, aber der Durchschnittsamerikaner kann mit der gleichen Menge Geld tatsächlich besser leben, wie wir hier. Mein Vergleich mit dem Passat beruht zwar schon auf einer älteren Unterhaltung mit meinem Bekannten, aber er ist trotzdem richtig. Wenn du mir das nicht glauben willst, dann glaube wenigstens dem Spiegel:
VW Passat, US-Version: Mehr Auto fur weniger Geld - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es gibt natürlich auch neuere Vergleiche von Autopreisen zwischen den USA und der BRD, z.B. von der Bild: Da geht’s dann sogar bis zu 44,4% Preisunterschied zugunsten der USA
Bilder: Preisvergleich: Deutschland – USA - Bilder - autobild.de

Und noch was zur Krankenversicherung. Ich hoffe, ihr habt schon mal nachgerechnet, wieviel ihr im Laufe eures Berufslebens in die GKV einbezahlen müsst. Nach dem heutigen Stand können das für gesetzlich Versicherte mit Arbeitnehmer/Arbeitgeberanteil und Zusatzversicherung (gesamt 15,7%) bis zu 370 000 € sein. Wenn Amerikaner also vernünftig leben und auf ihre Gesundheit achten, sparen sie an Krankenkassenbeiträgen den Wert für ein, für amerikanische Preisverhältnisse ziemlich luxuriöses Einfamilienhaus.



> Die vollständige Privatisierung der Telekom wäre tatsächlich ein Fehler. Es ist schon sinnvoll, dass der Staat bei kritischer Infrastruktur (und dazu zählt das Internet mittlerweile) die Finger im Spiel hat. Wenn es nach mir ginge, dürfte der Staat seinen Anteil an der Telekom gerne erhöhen.



Der Staat hat überregional infrastrukturell dafür zu sorgen, dass die benötigten Telekommunikationswege geplant, gebaut, verwaltet und unterhalten werden und er hat für die Nutzung dieser Telekommunikationswege die Spielregeln aufzustellen. Was auf diesen Wegen stattfindet geht ihn nur insofern der Einhaltung der Spielregeln etwas an. Die Aufgabe des Staates ist dafür zu sorgen, dass etwas funktioniert und nicht die, seinen Steuerzahlern in ihren Geschäftsmodellen Konkurrenz zu machen.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (31. Oktober 2017)

MCMLI schrieb:


> Und noch was zur Krankenversicherung. Ich hoffe, ihr habt schon mal nachgerechnet, wieviel ihr im Laufe eures Berufslebens in die GKV einbezahlen müsst. Nach dem heutigen Stand können das für gesetzlich Versicherte mit Arbeitnehmer/Arbeitgeberanteil und Zusatzversicherung (gesamt 15,7%) bis zu 370 000 € sein. Wenn Amerikaner also vernünftig leben und auf ihre Gesundheit achten, sparen sie an Krankenkassenbeiträgen den Wert für ein, für amerikanische Preisverhältnisse ziemlich luxuriöses Einfamilienhaus.


Und solltest du (was ich dir um Gottes Willen nicht wünsche) ein Dialyse Patient sein, ist dieser von dir genannte Betrag Ruck Zuck aufgebraucht - und das noch zu Lebzeiten. Bitte nicht erwarten, dass man das Einbezahlte wieder bekommt. Es ist ein Solidarprinzip das natürlich darauf fußt, dass der Bedürftige evtl. mehr bekommt als er jemals eingezahlt hat. Dafür haben gesunde Menschen "pech", wenn sie niemals soviele Leistungen brauchen wie sie Beiträge einbezahlt haben. UND im Alter bin ich lieber freiwillig versichert als mir von der niedrigeren Rente dann die wahnsinnig teuer gewordene Privatversicherung leisten muss.

Zur Telekom Privatisierung: überall dort, wo ein Infrastrukturausbau und -erhalt notwendig wird, ist das nicht gewinnorientiert zu schaffen. Das sieht man bei der Bahn und so würde es auch der Telekom gehen. Der Staat muss hier unterstützen und kann sich nicht zurückziehen. Es ist ja heute schon unrentabel entlegene Regionen anzubinden. Im Grunde ist das traurig für Deutschland, dass man nicht überall mit einer echten Breitbandanbindung rechnen kann.


----------



## sterreich (31. Oktober 2017)

MCMLI schrieb:


> Und noch was zur Krankenversicherung. Ich hoffe, ihr habt schon mal nachgerechnet, wieviel ihr im Laufe eures Berufslebens in die GKV einbezahlen müsst. Nach dem heutigen Stand können das für gesetzlich Versicherte mit Arbeitnehmer/Arbeitgeberanteil und Zusatzversicherung (gesamt 15,7%) bis zu 370 000 € sein. Wenn Amerikaner also vernünftig leben und auf ihre Gesundheit achten, sparen sie an Krankenkassenbeiträgen den Wert für ein, für amerikanische Preisverhältnisse ziemlich luxuriöses Einfamilienhaus.



Rechne mal nach wie viel du dir ohne KFZ-Versicherung über die Jahre sparen würdest. So funktioniert eine Versicherung nunmal. Wie von FR4GGL3 richtig gesagt: Im Zweifelsfall zahlt man mehr ein als man rausbekommt, dafür ist das Leben nicht mit einer x-beliebigen Diagnose vorbei.
Wer schafft es bitte, sein ganzes Leben über nie krank zu werden oder sich zu verletzen? Zusätzlich gilt das für die mitversicherten Kinder. Wir reden hier schließlich nicht von Knochenbrüchen aufgrund von Extremsportunfällen sondern von Dingen die jeden treffen können: Lungenentzündung, Krebs, Zahnbehandlungen,... 

Einmal etwas Gröberes eingefangen und dein tolles Haus ist schnell wieder weg. Gut 2/3 der Privatkonkurse in den USA sind nämlich aufgrund von Behandlungskosten. Großteils trotz Versicherung.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (31. Oktober 2017)

MCMLI schrieb:


> Es passt vielleicht nicht in ein sozialistisches deutsches Weltbild, aber der Durchschnittsamerikaner kann mit der gleichen Menge Geld tatsächlich besser leben, wie wir hier. Mein Vergleich mit dem Passat beruht zwar schon auf einer älteren Unterhaltung mit meinem Bekannten, aber er ist trotzdem richtig. Wenn du mir das nicht glauben willst, dann glaube wenigstens dem Spiegel:
> VW Passat, US-Version: Mehr Auto fur weniger Geld - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Abgesehen davon, dass vielleicht nicht unser hiesiges Weltbild das ins Extreme gerutschte ist, kann man in Afrika mit der gleichen Menge hiesigen Geldes noch unglaublich viel mehr kaufen als in den USA, weil man für dortige Verhältnisse reich ist. Zumindest mein Lebensstandard macht sich nicht an Autopreisen fest, auch wenn das nur meine persönliche Meinung ist.



MCMLI schrieb:


> Und noch was zur Krankenversicherung. Ich hoffe, ihr habt schon mal nachgerechnet, wieviel ihr im Laufe eures Berufslebens in die GKV einbezahlen müsst. Nach dem heutigen Stand können das für gesetzlich Versicherte mit Arbeitnehmer/Arbeitgeberanteil und Zusatzversicherung (gesamt 15,7%) bis zu 370 000 € sein. Wenn Amerikaner also vernünftig leben und auf ihre Gesundheit achten, sparen sie an Krankenkassenbeiträgen den Wert für ein, für amerikanische Preisverhältnisse ziemlich luxuriöses Einfamilienhaus.



Mein Cousin, nicht mal zwanzig Jahre alt, hat seinen Vater an den Krebs verloren und seine Mutter ist momentan wegen eines Brust-Tumors in der Behandlung, obwohl sie bei den Vorsorgeuntersuchungen war.
Ohne die Krankenversicherung könnten die sich die Behandlung einer Krankheit, für die niemand, und auch wirklich absolut niemand etwas kann, vermutlich überhaupt nicht leisten.
Und dann rechnest du hier vor, wie viel Geld man spart, wenn man halt einfach mal gesund bleibt. So viel  Zynismus passt auf keine Kuhhaut.



MCMLI schrieb:


> Der Staat hat überregional infrastrukturell dafür zu sorgen, dass die benötigten Telekommunikationswege geplant, gebaut, verwaltet und unterhalten werden und er hat für die Nutzung dieser Telekommunikationswege die Spielregeln aufzustellen. Was auf diesen Wegen stattfindet geht ihn nur insofern der Einhaltung der Spielregeln etwas an. Die Aufgabe des Staates ist dafür zu sorgen, dass etwas funktioniert und nicht die, seinen Steuerzahlern in ihren Geschäftsmodellen Konkurrenz zu machen.



Von dieser Vorstellung ist man doch bei staatlichen Netzen und privaten Anbietern gar nicht so weit entfernt. Das wäre zumindest ein Modell, was ich mir vorstellen könnte. Dass private Netze selbst im Rhein-Main-Gebiet abseits der größeren Orte einfach nicht funktionieren, habe ich im letzen Beitrag ja schon geschildert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2017)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Der Staat muss hier unterstützen und kann sich nicht zurückziehen.



Und warum sollte der Staat einseitig nur _eine _bestimmte Privatfirma unterstützen ? Warum nicht z.B. Aldi-Talk ?
Das ist Murks.

Der Staat sollte die wichtigste Grundinfrastruktur selber ausbauen und warten(Im Sinne von Wartung  ) und zu bestimmten Preisen allen Firmen zu vergleichbaren Konditionen diskriminierungsfrei zur Verfügung stellen.
Egal ob die Firma Telekom, oder Aldi-Talk, oder happytellefoon heißt, wenn sich die Firma das leisten kann/will.

Wie soll man sonst Randbereiche ausbauen ?
Gewinn bringt das nicht, also ist der Staat gefragt. 

_Der Staat_ kann aber normalerweise nicht eine bestimmte Firma bevorzugen.
Also selber machen !

*Deutsche Bundespost* ist wieder gefragt ! Am Besten auch gleich wieder mit Beamten, damit das wichtige Netz nicht bestreikt werden kann.
Eigentlich war das ganz sinnvoll damals, die wichtigsten Sachen in Staatshand, inkl. Beamte zu belassen, denn dann gibt's da auch keine Streiks.


Man sieht ja schon tendenziell langsam wohin das bei der Bahn führt, wenn da mehr und mehr Mitarbeiter streiken dürfen(GDL) und das Netz selbst wurde noch gar nicht richtig bestreikt.
Das wird erst in 5-10 Jahren der Fall sein, wenn da mal alle Beamten weg sind und es nur noch Angestellte Mitarbeiter gibt.
Ich freue mich schon auf die zerstückelten 50 kleinen Firmchen(Bahn), die dann alle zu anderen Zeiten streiken und irgendwann _gar nichts mehr_ geht.  


Nee: Wichtige Infrastruktur in Staatshand, inkl. Beamte, ohne Streikrecht.

Das dürfen dann alle Privatfirmen gleichermaßen nutzen, zu ordentlichen Konditionen.
Das dicke Minus für den Ausbau bleibt dabei aber eben doch beim Staat. Gute Infrastruktur kostet nun mal !
Is halt die Frage, ob man sich das leisten will.
Aber wenn wir uns Griechenland "leisten" wollen, können wir uns im Grunde auch Glasfasernetze für Deutschland leisten.

Man muss es nur machen.

Nur schaut doch mal, was da in der Politik abgeht. Glaubt ihr echt so eine Jamaika Koalition wird irgendwas gebacken kriegen ? 

Ähm, nein.

Sprich: Wir können hier eh diskutieren, was wir wollen, es wird weiter den Telekom-Murks geben und es wird nicht wirklich schnell voran gehen.
Evtl. in Griechenland. Aber _nicht_ in Deutschland.


----------



## Brunftzeit (31. Oktober 2017)

Bei all dem Gemecker über die Telekom sehe ich nicht das hier auf dem Land an irgendeiner Ecke mal jemand anders als eben diese Telekom Glasfaser verbuddeln würde. Kabel kümmert sich nur um die Städte und das beschleunigen vorhandener Leitungen. Noch immer endet das Netz von Kabel Deutschland ein paar Dörfer weiter und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern. Vodafone? Handy ok, da seh ich Fortschritte. Hier haben sie in der Beziehung sogar D1 überholt und ich wechsel aktuell damit ich daheim wenigstens mal wieder telefonieren kann. 

Aber Glasfaser verlegen? Auf dem Land? Merk ich nix von.

Die letzten 2 Jahre wurden hier von der Telekom die Glasfaserleitungen verlegt und wenn eben kein Verteilerkasten an den einzelnen Bauernhöfen steht wird da auch Glasfaser angeboten und zur Not nur wegen Einem Hof 1 km Glasfaser verlegt (weils den Anderen zu teuer ist). Dann wartet mal drauf das andere Anbieter sowas machen 
(ok, über die Umsetzung kann man noch streiten denn Überlandkabel durch Wälder sind jetzt nicht so der Hit aber natürlich am günstigsten...)


Die Frage bleibt ob man dies auch noch machen würde wenn hier nur noch private Investoren das Sagen hätten... Ich persönlich glaub da eher nicht dran...


Und wegen Glasfaser für jedes Haus:
Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht das jeder die Anschlussgebühr von mehreren hundert Euro zahlen würde (siehe Bauernhöfe, 1 von 3 wollte es bei einem Bekannten, dem Rest reicht lieber weiter 3000er DSL)... Und wenn nicht jeder mitmacht wird wegen vielleicht 3 von 8 die ganze Straße aufgebuddelt und der Rest hat immer noch Kupfer. Wenn dann würd man sowas höchstens hinbekommen wenn man es zwangsweise verlegt oder/und komplett kostenfrei. Aber das würde ein privater Investor natürlich überall sofort machen oder?


----------



## Octobit (31. Oktober 2017)

Bei uns in NRW (zumindest in den Dörfern (ca. 10.000 Einwohner je) verlegt "Deutsche Glasfaser" Glasfaser bis ins Haus. Allerdings nur zu denen, die vorher sich zwei Jahre an sie vertraglich binden und im geplanten Gebiet 40% der Haushalte sich verpflichten. Dafür ist dann aber das Legen des Anschlusses kostenfrei. 100 Up/Down kostet irgendwas um die 40€ rum.
Finde ich persönlich ist ein sehr gutes Angebot.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Oktober 2017)

Die Kabelanbieter machen das richtig, die halten die Netze aktuell und bauen aus damit die Ballungsgebiete wo aktuell das meiste passiert, sich nicht in eine digitale Wüste verwandeln.
http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6749517030.png

Denkste das hat sich von alleine ausgebaut?
Ich zahle gerne an Vodafone, kriege meine Leitung, kriege meinen Ausbau und mit mir die anderen Nachbarn die hier in Wohnkasernen mit 9 Stockwerken wohnen.
Hier wohnen in einem solchen Haus mehr Leute als in so manchen Straßen aufm Dorf. 

Die Telekomiker haben sich hier sofort bewegt und die 100er Leitung ausgebaut, wo vorher nur 50er VDSL lag. 
Da sieht man auch die Prioritäten beim Ausbau. Leipzig, Schlafgebiet. Nicht die Pampa auf dem flachen Land.

Edit: das Haus hat 9 Stockwerke mit 14 Wohnungen pro Stockwerk.
Selbst wenn da nur 1 Person pro Haushalt wohnt, so sind das doch mehr Menschen als in der ganzen Straße aufm Dorf, wenns nicht die Hauptstraße ist.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (31. Oktober 2017)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wieso hält der Staat Anteile an einer Privatfirma ?
> Weg mit den Anteilen !
> 
> Oder kauft der Staat demnächst dann auch Aldi-Talk ?
> ...


Das mit dem freien Markt ist immer so ne Sache.
1. Vorlesung Wirtschaftsgeographie: Ein freier Markt funktioniert nur, wenn alle Menschen ein Homo Oeconomicus wären. Gleichzeitig müsste vollständige Konkurrenz herrschen und alle Produkte müssten gleichwertig sein.


----------



## keinnick (31. Oktober 2017)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Kabelanbieter machen das richtig, die halten die Netze aktuell und bauen aus damit die Ballungsgebiete wo aktuell das meiste passiert, sich nicht in eine digitale Wüste verwandeln.
> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6749517030.png


Der war gut. Meine digitale Wüste habe ich häufig nach Feierabend oder am WE, wenn hier von 200Mbit/s  noch 8 ankommen. 

Aber heute ist mal ein "guter" Tag, auch wenn nicht mal die Hälfte der gebuchten Leistung bereitsteht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Oktober 2017)

Octobit schrieb:


> Bei uns in NRW (zumindest in den Dörfern (ca. 10.000 Einwohner je) verlegt "Deutsche Glasfaser" Glasfaser bis ins Haus. Allerdings nur zu denen, die vorher sich zwei Jahre an sie vertraglich binden und im geplanten Gebiet 40% der Haushalte sich verpflichten. Dafür ist dann aber das Legen des Anschlusses kostenfrei. 100 Up/Down kostet irgendwas um die 40€ rum.
> Finde ich persönlich ist ein sehr gutes Angebot.


Bei mir ist auch deutsche Glasfaser, sind gerade in Stufe 1 (die 40% erreichen). Deutsche Glasfaser baut keine Großstädte aus, da der Ausbau in Häusern mit mehr als 2 Etagen zu Teuer ist. Zum Glück, die Städte haben genug Geschwindigkeit. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (31. Oktober 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der war gut. Meine digitale Wüste habe ich häufig nach Feierabend oder am WE, wenn hier von 200Mbit/s  noch 8 ankommen.
> 
> Aber heute ist mal ein "guter" Tag, auch wenn nicht mal die Hälfte der gebuchten Leistung bereitsteht.
> 
> ...



Das wird ja auch ausgebaut, nennt sich Segmentierung und wird durchgehend von Vodafone überall gemacht wo es geht. Das Problem sind nicht die Kosten an sich, sondern die Genehmigungen die das alles noch teurer machen und viel viel zu lange hinauszögern.


----------



## HappyApple (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo erstmal. Zwecks Internet bei uns im Dorf kann ich nur sagen das der örtliche Energieversorger Breitband Internet mit maximal 100 Mbit ausgebaut hat sie jetzt auch Anliegen.  Da ich/wir selber noch bei der Telekom sind und maximal 6 Mbit haben ist das schon ein Fortschritt. Zumal die Telekom ( von mir ) nach mehrmaligen Anfragen zwecks Ausbau immer nur gesagt wurde im nächsten halben Jahr findet kein Ausbau statt. Als Ich dann endlich die Kündigung geschrieben habe und schon die Unterlagen bekommen habe vom neuen Anbieter hat es nicht einmal einen Tag gedauert bis die Telekom anrief und fragte warum wir kündigen bzw ob wir unzufrieden sind. Hätte die Telekom hier auch ausgebaut wäre ein Wechsel eigentlich nie in Betracht gekommen. Wie habe Ich damals in der Schule gelernt freie Marktwirtschaft, der sich auch die Telekom stellen muß.  Nächste Jahr dann 50 Mbit statt 6 Mbit und das auf dem Land zu fairen Preisen. Also ich freu mich schon.

Gesendet von meinem  Koffertelefon


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (31. Oktober 2017)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Kabelanbieter machen das richtig, die halten die Netze aktuell und bauen aus damit die Ballungsgebiete wo aktuell das meiste passiert, sich nicht in eine digitale Wüste verwandeln. [...]
> Denkste das hat sich von alleine ausgebaut?
> Ich zahle gerne an Vodafone, kriege meine Leitung, kriege meinen Ausbau und mit mir die anderen Nachbarn die hier in Wohnkasernen mit 9 Stockwerken wohnen.
> Hier wohnen in einem solchen Haus mehr Leute als in so manchen Straßen aufm Dorf.



Ich freue mich unglaublich für euch, dass ihr bessere Menschen seid und in einem Ballungsgebiet wohnt. Leider kommt der private Ausbau (das sage sich jetzt schon zum dritten Mal) selbst bei uns in einem kleineren Ort im Rhein-Main-Gebiet nicht mal in die Planungsphase. Da ist es mir auch herzlich egal, ob ihr zu neunt oder zu elft in einem Haus wohnt, ich möchte in der Seitenstraße auch eine akzeptable Leitung haben. Darauf habe ich genauso ein Recht wie du.



			
				HappyApple schrieb:
			
		

> Als Ich dann endlich die Kündigung geschrieben habe und schon die Unterlagen bekommen habe vom neuen Anbieter hat es nicht einmal einen Tag gedauert bis die Telekom anrief und fragte warum wir kündigen bzw ob wir unzufrieden sind.



Ich habe im September unseren Telefonanschluss bei der der Telekom gekündigt, da wir mit DSL und Telefon zu ebenfalls einem Energieversorger umziehen, der als einziger (!) Anbieter die kommunalen Glasfaserkabel gemietet hat. Auch mich hat die Telekom angerufen, allerdings hat der Mitarbeiter am Telefon mir nach Schilderung des Sachverhaltes sogar zur einzig richtigen Entscheidung gratuliert. Bei mir hat er (und damit die Telekom) also eher Pluspunkte gesammelt.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Oktober 2017)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Ich freue mich unglaublich für euch, dass ihr bessere Menschen seid und in einem Ballungsgebiet wohnt. Leider kommt der private Ausbau (das sage sich jetzt schon zum dritten Mal) selbst bei uns in einem kleineren Ort im Rhein-Main-Gebiet nicht mal in die Planungsphase. Da ist es mir auch herzlich egal, ob ihr zu neunt oder zu elft in einem Haus wohnt, ich möchte in der Seitenstraße auch eine akzeptable Leitung haben. Darauf habe ich genauso ein Recht wie du.



Recht? Steht nirgends, es gibt nur Pläne für 50Mbit/s in Schland irgendwann.

Internet ist keine Grundversorgung. Schön wäre es, aber aktuell ist Internet eine ganz normale Leistung die privat von Firmen bereitgestellt wird und wo sich das nicht lohnt, gibt es halt nix. 
Hier kann ich jeden Anbieter verstehen. Bei uns kommen auf 1km Kabel weit mehr Anwohner (also potentielle Kunden und bereits vertraglich gesicherte Kunden) als auf dem Dorf in einer Seitenstraße. Die Kosten sind da weit höher, die Chance das es sich in nächster Zeit irgendwie lohnt - gering, also warum sollen sich private Anbieter jetzt bücken und ausbauen wenn es keine Aussichten darauf gibt, das die Kosten in absehbarer Zeit reinkommen?

Hier ist für mich eine einfache Regel - willste überall gleiches Internet, mach das zur Grundversorgung wie Strom und Wasser. 
Ansonsten lebe mit dem freien Markt wo die Firma sich entscheidet, dir keine Leistungen anzubieten weil es sich nicht rechnet. Niemand kann einen Anbieter dazu zwingen, bei dir was auszubauen - aber du kannst das selbst tun und dem Anbieter zeigen das es nötig ist.

Wir hatten hier extrem viele Kunden die zwischen 100 und 400Mbit/s gebucht haben, sobald das Segment nur die Anzeichen einer Überlastung hatte, hat sich Vodafone bequemt und ausgebaut + die 500er Tarife bereitgestellt. Und obwohl ich das nicht dringend brauche, bin ich vom 400er auf 500 Business umgestiegen. Einfach um dem Anbieter zu zeigen das die Kunden den schätzen und bereit sind für die Leistung und eben die Leitung zu zahlen. 
Nur so wird das was, nur dann wenn die Leute den Anbietern genug Geld zahlen und willig sind die hohen Tarife zu nutzen, wird ausgebaut. Die müssen auch was verdienen, das ist nicht die Caritas sondern private Telekommunikationsanbieter die Aktionäre haben und Gewinne wollen. Fertig, aus.

Aufm Dorf haste keine Staus, frische Luft, geringere Kosten und so viel mehr. Dafür haste keinen Krankenhaus mit allem drum&dran, du hast keinen Flughafen, keine U-bahn und keine dicke Leitung. Wir haben dicke Luft zur dicken Leitung, dicke Staus und Krach, wenig Parkplätze und andere Späße, das Leben ist nicht fair...

Ich käme nie auf die Idee, in die Pampa zu ziehen und da fortschrittliche Technologien zu erwarten bevor all die Städte um mich herum über diese verfügen, so weit träumen kann doch keiner.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (31. Oktober 2017)

Das ist auch kein geltendes Recht, sondern eher ein gefühltes. 
Ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass sich das Internet meiner Meinung nach inzwischen auch in einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit zu einer Art Grundversorgung entwickelt hat und das momentane System daher nachgebessert werden muss. Daher habe ich mich ja schon für staatliche Netze und gegen eine weitere Privatisierung ausgesprochen. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass sich der Ausbau für einen privaten Anbieter hier vermeintlich nicht lohnt und in der reinen Marktwirtschaft könnte ich daran auch nichts ändern, weil ich niemals dem privaten Anbieter für die selbe Leistung ein Vielfaches zahlen kann oder will, nur damit er hier die selbe Gewinnspanne fährt wie in der Stadt. An dieser Stelle versagt der freie Markt ganz einfach, weil die Voraussetzung für den freien Handel, jederzeit einfach einen anderen Anbieter wählen zu können, so nicht besteht. Wenn es woanders profitabler ist, wird hier niemand aus Gewinnerzielungsgründen ausbauen. Es gibt also schlicht keinen Markt, der irgendwas regeln könnte.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aufm Dorf haste keine Staus, frische Luft, geringere Kosten und so viel mehr. Dafür haste keinen Krankenhaus mit allem drum&dran, du hast keinen Flughafen, keine U-bahn und keine dicke Leitung. Wir haben dicke Luft zur dicken Leitung, dicke Staus und Krach, wenig Parkplätze und andere Späße, das Leben ist nicht fair...
> 
> Ich käme nie auf die Idee, in die Pampa zu ziehen und da fortschrittliche Technologien zu erwarten bevor all die Städte um mich herum über diese verfügen, so weit träumen kann doch keiner.



Erstens bin ich nicht hierher gezogen, sondern wurde hier geboren. Zweitens kann nicht jeder einfach mal eben in die Stadt ziehen, das ist dir hoffentlich bewusst. Weder finanziell, noch ist das verkehrstechnisch in irgendeiner Form machbar.
Und drittens, da stimme ich dir dann zu, bin ich bisher trotz des langsamen Internets freiwillig hier geblieben, wurde selbst also nicht finanziell dazu gezwungen. Es ist in der Tat nicht alles schlecht hier.

Dennoch könnte ich mich ja auch als Städter für die in meinen Augen bessere Lösung entscheiden und gegen das bisherige System argumentieren, wenn ich der Meinung bin, ein gerechteres zu kennen. Die Landflucht hat auch so schon vieles nicht gerade besser gemacht, die muss man nicht auch noch mit einem rein auf Städte ausgelegten Kommunikationssystem unterstützen.


----------



## Kindercola (1. November 2017)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Aufm Dorf haste keine Staus, frische Luft, geringere Kosten und so viel mehr. Dafür haste keinen Krankenhaus mit allem drum&dran, du hast keinen Flughafen, keine U-bahn und keine dicke Leitung. Wir haben dicke Luft zur dicken Leitung, dicke Staus und Krach, wenig Parkplätze und andere Späße, das Leben ist nicht fair...
> 
> Ich käme nie auf die Idee, in die Pampa zu ziehen und da fortschrittliche Technologien zu erwarten bevor all die Städte um mich herum über diese verfügen, so weit träumen kann doch keiner.



Viele wären aufm Land zufrieden wenn ne 16.000er anliegen würde und daran scheitert es doch oft. Dann gibt es Leute die einfach in keine (Groß-)Stadt ziehen möchten, aber trotzdem nicht auf eine gescheite Internetleitung verzichten möchten. Es muss ja noch keine 500er Leitung sein, aber wenigstens etwas zeitgemäßes. 
In meiner Region baut irgendein "Zweckverband" aus und legt wenn gewünscht den Glasfaseranschluss gleich bis ans Haus(bei Vertragsabschluss) und rate mal was der lila Riese jetzt auf den ausgebauten Dörfern anbieten - genau V-DSL... Ruckzuck war das möglich -> davor ging es einfach nicht. Ist zwar auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber besser als nichts^^

Ich bin jedoch auch der Meinung das Infrastrukturausbau kpl. in staatliche Hände gehört.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (1. November 2017)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte der Staat einseitig nur _eine _bestimmte Privatfirma unterstützen ? Warum nicht z.B. Aldi-Talk ?
> Das ist Murks.
> 
> Der Staat sollte die wichtigste Grundinfrastruktur selber ausbauen und warten(Im Sinne von Wartung  ) und zu bestimmten Preisen allen Firmen zu vergleichbaren Konditionen diskriminierungsfrei zur Verfügung stellen.
> Egal ob die Firma Telekom, oder Aldi-Talk, oder happytellefoon heißt, wenn sich die Firma das leisten kann/will.


Korrigiere mich, wenn ich was falsch aufgefasst habe, aber soweit ich weiß muss gerade die Telekom im Auftrag des Staates die Infrastruktur ausbauen. Die (Mit-)Nutzung muss aber anderen Anbietern gewährt werden.
Das ist sicher nicht optimal. Aber es braucht eine Organisation, die genau diesen Job übernimmt. Meinetwegen ist das nicht die Telekom. Aber für Ausbau und Erhalt des Netzes muss meiner Meinung nach der Staat sorgen.

Ja, das kostet Geld. Aber da ist es mal richtig ausgegeben. Es geht noch immer zuviel Geld in unsinnige Straßenbaumaßnahmen, die nach 2 Jahren wieder überarbeitet werden. Das subventioniert zwar die Bauwirtschaft, aber naja... da wäre mehr Voraussicht bei der Planung sinnvoller. Dann wäre evtl. mehr Geld für den Netzausbau übrig.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. November 2017)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Das mit dem freien Markt ist immer so ne Sache.
> 1. Vorlesung Wirtschaftsgeographie: Ein freier Markt funktioniert nur, wenn alle Menschen ein Homo Oeconomicus wären. Gleichzeitig müsste vollständige Konkurrenz herrschen und alle Produkte müssten gleichwertig sein.



Einen „Freien Markt“ kann und wird es nie geben, da die Marktspielregeln vom Staat erlassen werden. Per Definition ist der Staat nie neutral sondern verfolgt immer Eigeninteressen.
Die Frage die man sich stellen sollte, wer hat den Markt zu seinen Gunsten manipuliert?
Die Gedankenspiele von „Freien Märkten“ sind Sandbox-Konstrukte die man so nie in die Realität umsetzten kann. In der Ökonomie fehlt die Komponente Mensch und die ist bei weitem nicht „rational“ sondern verhält sich bei weitem eher Irrational.
Dazu gab es einen bekannten versuch:
Person 1 bekommt 100 euro und muss diese nach eigenen Ermessen aufteilen und den Betrag x der Person 2 geben. Wenn sich Person 1 und Person 2 nicht einigen können bekommt keiner etwas.

So man hat es durchgespielt: man gibt der ersten Person 100 euro und diese ist sehr gierig und möchte den größten Eigennutzen daraus ziehen. Sie vereinnahmt(Person1) 99 Euro für sich und gibt der zweiten Person nur „1“Euro. Person 2 ist mit den eine Euro nicht zufrieden und lässt den Deal platzen. 

Nach ökonomischer Sichtweise ist es nicht nachvollziehbar warum Person 2 den Deal platzen lässt, Sie hatte ja vorher nichts und wurde dann um genau einen Euro reicher.

Hier kommt die Verhaltenspsychologie zu tragen. Wir „Menschen“ haben einen „Gerechtigkeitssinn“, man müsste die 100 Euro fair aufteilen. 
Blöd nur das in vielen Modellen das alles ausgeklammert wird……………...


----------



## Stryke7 (1. November 2017)

Eigentlich denke ich, dass der Fortschritt gar nicht so übel ist. Mitte des Jahres waren 8,2 Millionen Telekom-Anschlüsse über FTTH/FTTB/FTTC mit Glasfaser versorgt, bei einer Zunahme von 1,4 Millionen Anschlüssen pro Halbjahr.

Quelle

Natürlich ist noch viel zu tun, aber es ist nicht so als ob nichts passieren würde ...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. November 2017)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Aber für Ausbau und Erhalt des Netzes muss meiner Meinung nach der Staat sorgen.



Da sind wir uns einig.



FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Aber es braucht eine Organisation, die genau diesen Job übernimmt.




Früher hieß das glaube ich Deutsche Bundespost.

Warum jetzt die Privatfirma Telekom und nicht etwa O2 ? Oder Aldi Talk ?
So wird ein "Wettbewerber" mit Aufträgen gesponsert und die anderen dürfen zusehen ...

Warum man das nicht selber macht, wie früher auch und statt dessen Privatfirmen beauftragt(wichtigste Infrastruktur gehört meiner Meinung nach in Staatshand), die Personalabbau betreiben und Kostenoptimierungen, bzw. Gewinnmaximierung, ist mir rätselhaft.
Das kann ja noch 100 Jahre dauern, bis es dann endlich _nicht _fertig ist.
Eine Privatfirma wird das Vorhaben(Netzausbau) so lange herauszögern wie es geht, denn das sind sichere, gute Einnahmen auf Dauer.

Gleichzeitig natürlich so billig wie es geht(Kostenoptimierung). Und so billig wie es geht ist _niemals _die beste Variante.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eigentlich denke ich, dass der Fortschritt gar nicht so übel ist. Mitte des Jahres waren 8,2 Millionen Telekom-Anschlüsse über FTTH/FTTB/FTTC mit Glasfaser versorgt, bei einer Zunahme von 1,4 Millionen Anschlüssen pro Halbjahr.
> 
> Quelle
> 
> Natürlich ist noch viel zu tun, aber es ist nicht so als ob nichts passieren würde ...


Dies sind aber zu 95% FTTC Anschlüsse.
Ab 2016 übernimmt die Deutsche Glasfaser den Ausbau der ländlichen Regionen, dabei wird nur FTTH eingesetzt. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2017)

Zum Thema Privatisierung möchte ich mal auf die Anstalt von letzten Dienstag verweisen: "Die Anstalt" vom 7. November 2017 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (11. November 2017)

Die machen seit ihrer Sendungsübernahme die Arbeit, die eigentlich die Aufgabe von Journalisten ist...
Meiner Meinung nach die beste Sendung im deutschen Fernsehen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. November 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Privatisierung möchte ich mal auf die Anstalt von letzten Dienstag verweisen: "Die Anstalt" vom 7. November 2017 - ZDFmediathek



Sehr schön. 

Tja ... in der Demokratie weiß jeder bescheid, wer wie über den Tisch gezogen wird und Freiheit heißt, Du darfst sagen was Du willst, aber es ändert sich eh nichts. 
Siehe Paradise Papers ...
Is bekannt ...
Und !?
Passiert doch eh nix.

Man darf auch wählen, was man will.
Nicht, dass das irgendeine Auswirkung hätte. Im Zweifelsfall höchstens das Gegenteil von dem, was man erwartet hat.



In diesem Sinne: Weiter machen !  


Denkt dran: Das Wichtigste ist, wenn Feierabend ist, ist Feierabend und das Geld is immer pünktlich aufm Konto.


Der Rest ...
Naja ... 


Die mächtigen werden das schon zum Wohle aller regeln(egal was ihr wählt). Auch die Privatisierungen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. November 2017)

Wohl eher zum Wohle der Reichen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wohl eher zum Wohle der Reichen.



Was,

du hast noch keine Aktien von der Telekom gekauft?

Gerade jetzt, wo Jamaika den Glasfaserausbau fördern möchte?


----------

